

Dropping Out: A Year Later - taylorfausak
http://taylor.fausak.me/2011/10/25/dropping-out-a-year-later/

======
rick888
He was in his senior year when he dropped out. That's like giving up a
marathon when you are in the last stretch of the race.

~~~
taylorfausak
That's true, but you know what they say about marathons: there's the first 20
miles, then there's the second 20 miles. Finishing can be harder than making
it most of the way. It was for me.

